# Bama has to make some roster cuts.............



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

According to the website "The Leather Helmet" there are NINETY FIVE players on the roster. That means they gotta run off 10 of them. Those 4 who got busted for robbery are gone for sure but that leaves 6 who have to disappear. Gonna be interesting to see how this happens.....


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's an article about it from CBS that explains how blatant Saban is about oversigning.
http://www.cbssports.com/collegefoo...her-front-its-still-alabama-and-everyone-else


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Jimmy, how long will it take Bama fans to call you and me HATA'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS???!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 20, 2013)

Haters gonna hate. No matter what the facts are.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 20, 2013)

Like it or not, it's part of college football.  You jealous because he just happens to be better at it than your teams coach?  I'd love for FSU to be that deep in talent so Jimbo had to manage a full roster!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 20, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Like it or not, it's part of college football.  You jealous because he just happens to be better at it than your teams coach?  I'd love for FSU to be that deep in talent so Jimbo had to manage a full coaching staff



fify



I do agree with you though. 
I'm not gonna bag on what a team does when I wish my team did the same. Got to pay to play the game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> According to the website "The Leather Helmet" there are NINETY FIVE players on the roster. That means they gotta run off 10 of them. Those 4 who got busted for robbery are gone for sure but that leaves 6 who have to disappear. Gonna be interesting to see how this happens.....



better check your numbers sugar...5 is the number as of yesterday.

Oh, and by the way, like others have mentioned...BAMA can, UGA can not...and this is


----------



## Horns (Feb 20, 2013)

Bill King of AJC just posted this:
http://blogs.ajc.com/junkyard-blawg...n-sec-arms-race/?cxntfid=blogs_junkyard_blawg


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 20, 2013)

alphachief said:


> _Like it or not, it's part of college football._  You jealous because he just happens to be better at it than your teams coach?  I'd love for FSU to be that deep in talent so Jimbo had to manage a full roster!




It's part of certain conferences in College football. Big Ten banned oversigning in 1956, and only recently started allowing initial oversigning of 3 players(it has rarely been used). Ban it entirely and it is no longer "part of college football". Simple solution.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

Horns said:


> Bill King of AJC just posted this:
> http://blogs.ajc.com/junkyard-blawg...n-sec-arms-race/?cxntfid=blogs_junkyard_blawg




I've wondered why(just as King states) UGA has chosen to sit on the porch and bark at BAMA, LSU and a few others, instead of competing. As King mentioned UGA has similar financial resources(which dwarf cross state rival Tech) and yet has not chosen to compete.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> It's part of certain conferences in College football. Big Ten banned oversigning in 1956, and only recently started allowing initial oversigning of 3 players(it has rarely been used). Ban it entirely and it is no longer "part of college football". *Simple, but flawed solution.*



Fixed it fer ya.

Oh, and by the way...with Meyer in camp...expect your pristine conference to muddy itself with the heinous practice.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Fixed it fer ya.



Care to expound on that?



RipperIII said:


> Oh, and by the way...with Meyer in camp...expect your pristine conference to muddy itself with the heinous practice.



He is allowed up to 3. If he wants to use it, that's his choice. Anything more and he will feel the whip.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> Care to expound on that?
> 
> NO, this topic has been exhausted each of the last 3 seasons, feel free to go back and read for yourself
> 
> ...



This too will change...bank on it


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Just going by what the leather helmet says.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> NO, this topic has been exhausted each of the last 3 seasons, feel free to go back and read for yourself



If you don't want to get into the discussion, please refrain from "fixing" my posts then.





> This too will change...bank on it



I doubt it. If the Big Ten teams wanted to utilize it, they would be doing so now(the exemption has been in place for 11 years). As of right now very few teams(in the Big Ten) oversign at all, and the ones who do only oversign by 1, maybe 2 at the most. It's just a different culture when it comes to oversigning.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I've wondered why(just as King states) UGA has chosen to sit on the porch and bark at BAMA, LSU and a few others, instead of competing. As King mentioned UGA has similar financial resources(which dwarf cross state rival Tech) and yet has not chosen to compete.



Could be they try to take the athletes in to consideration.

Maybe doing a better job at recruiting rather than just take a chance on a bunch of kids and then sending them on their way. All the while hindering them from getting to play at another school.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 20, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> fify
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a guy who's own team is having a tough time hanging onto coaches...even the ones that played there!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 20, 2013)

Some of you are really upsetting me.





































Not really,


*ROLL TIDE*

Headed for #16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Some of you are really upsetting me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If winning is all that matters, bama is your school.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> Could be they try to take the athletes in to consideration.
> yeah, right
> Maybe doing a better job at recruiting rather than just take a chance on a bunch of kids and then sending them on their way. All the while hindering them from getting to play at another school.
> ...you maybe onto something here, but seeing as how Saban out recruits Richt year in and year out,...maybe not



but i applaud your creativity


----------



## DSGB (Feb 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> Could be they try to take the athletes in to consideration.
> 
> Maybe doing a better job at recruiting rather than just take a chance on a bunch of kids and then sending them on their way. All the while hindering them from getting to play at another school.



^This. 

Yes, winning is great, but it is not everything.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> If you don't want to get into the discussion, please refrain from "fixing" my posts then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




keep on drinking the koolaide....and like I said, this has been discussed _ad nauseam_, nothing new to report.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 20, 2013)

alphachief said:


> tjl1388 said:
> 
> 
> > fify
> ...


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 20, 2013)

Isn't really much the NCAA can do about it unless they start cracking down during the down time before July. This is in the words of the NCAA a  "competitive advantage" but there is no rules to stop it at this time.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

DSGB said:


> ^This.
> 
> Yes, winning is great, but it is not everything.





Please, please, please tell me of the moral superiority of UGA vs. BAMA...please, please,please


----------



## DSGB (Feb 20, 2013)

No need to. On the issue of oversigning, it speaks for itself.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 20, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> alphachief said:
> 
> 
> > 3 coaches (2 to the NFL) vs 6 to various D1 schools..including one to your rival.
> ...


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2013)

DSGB said:


> No need to. On the issue of oversigning, it speaks for itself.



Come on now, don't be so harsh.

Some alabama fans are to saban what all democrats are to obama.

Just can't do any wrong.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

riprap said:


> Come on now, don't be so harsh.
> 
> Some alabama fans are to saban what all democrats are to obama.
> 
> Just can't do any wrong.



oh yeah, Saban can do some wrong,...like totally mismanaging the clock at the end of the first quarter of the SECCG, getting no points, and allowing your lil pups a ray of hope


----------



## feathersnantlers (Feb 20, 2013)

I miss your point 





> Some alabama fans are to saban what all democrats are to obama.



Both won the ultimate Championship multiple times. And I dont like either of them but facts are facts.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 20, 2013)

alphachief said:


> tjl1388 said:
> 
> 
> > How'd that work out for your recruiting class????
> ...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 20, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love this time of year.... turkey hunting, crappie fishing and roster cutting.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 20, 2013)

So when do Tryout's start in T-town? Maybe some of the Whining Pups can go watch some of the top players that came out of the state of GA compete to win a position with a proven winner.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 20, 2013)

sounds like to me some young men better step up....even though I disagree with the oversigning.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I've wondered why(just as King states) UGA has chosen to sit on the porch and bark at BAMA, LSU and a few others, instead of competing. As King mentioned UGA has similar financial resources(which dwarf cross state rival Tech) and yet has not chosen to compete.



Maybe the same reason that Cal Ripken, Maddux, and Griffey chose not to take PED's even though it may have helped to compete with those who did.  While it would have been easy to do it "just because everyone else was," some choose not to. Maybe some are trying to keep some integrity in the sport while others are win at all cost, maybe not, who knows


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 20, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Maybe the same reason that Cal Ripken, Maddux, and Griffey chose not to take PED's even though it may have helped to compete with those who did.  While it would have been easy to do it "just because everyone else was," some choose not to. Maybe some are trying to keep some integrity in the sport while others are win at all cost, maybe not, who knows



But, but, but, it is Alabama. That, in itself, should make it alright.

Alabama IS the SEC, didn't you know that?

Alabama. Bank on it.  Just like the recruits....

They will enjoy Derrick Henry as a 2nd string fullback. Rueben Foster will be accademically ineligible in a little while. Time will tell.

Parole Tide!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Maybe the same reason that Cal Ripken, Maddux, and Griffey chose not to take PED's even though it may have helped to compete with those who did.  While it would have been easy to do it "just because everyone else was," some choose not to. Maybe some are trying to keep some integrity in the sport while others are win at all cost, maybe not, who knows



 yeah, that's gotta be it...


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 20, 2013)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> But, but, but, it is Alabama. That, in itself, should make it alright.
> 
> Alabama IS the SEC, didn't you know that?
> 
> ...




What we'll enjoy is spanking your pups...


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, that's gotta be it...



I'm glad we agree.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 21, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Maybe the same reason that Cal Ripken, Maddux, and Griffey chose not to take PED's even though it may have helped to compete with those who did.  While it would have been easy to do it "just because everyone else was," some choose not to. Maybe some are trying to keep some integrity in the sport while others are win at all cost, maybe not, who knows



Pshh, that can't be it. I mean, it MUST be that UGA didn't get enough recruits to be able to oversign right? Nobody believes in ethics and integrity anymore.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> If winning is all that matters, bama is your school.



Yeah, if being a consumate loser is what matters, well,,,, you know.

The thing is, those who go around saying things like "it doesn't matter who wins or loses, it's the way you play the game" are usually losers (about 99.99999999% of the time).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

DSGB said:


> ^This.
> 
> *Yes, winning is great, but it is not everything*.



See what I mean!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> But, but, but, it is Alabama. That, in itself, should make it alright.
> 
> Alabama IS the SEC, didn't you know that?
> 
> ...



We've got more depth than the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 21, 2013)

If the rule thats broken helps the team win then the said team is cheating. Rules are like laws there are loopholes and there is always a way to break them. Saban has mastered that along with other schools. Truth is I have no problem with it. I wish UGA did it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> If the rule thats broken helps the team win then the said team is cheating. Rules are like laws there are loopholes and there is always a way to break them. Saban has mastered that along with other schools. Truth is I have no problem with it. I wish UGA did it.



What rule has been broken?


----------



## DSGB (Feb 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yeah, if being a consumate loser is what matters, well,,,, you know.
> 
> The thing is, those who go around saying things like "it doesn't matter who wins or loses, it's the way you play the game" are usually losers (about 99.99999999% of the time).



I think you meant consummate loser, which does not apply to me nor my team, so try again. I never said winning doesn't matter. You even quoted my post, so you should know. I said it is not everything. I bet you'd be singing a different tune if it was your son or someone you knew that had to go to make room for someone "better." 



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> What rule has been broken?



Technically, he has broken no rule, as long as Bama has 85 players on the roster when the NCAA does a head count at start of preseason practice in July or August. The issue folks have is the fact that they are sitting at 95 right now, so what happens to the other 10? Of course, we all know that four will likely be dismissed, but there's no way Saban knew that when he signed 10 more players than he had spots available. Yes, sometimes it works out with natural attrition, but what happens when it doesn't? There have been plenty of stories about Bama players that were pressured to take a greyshirt, medical redshirt, or transfer. 

It's nice to see Bama folks can discuss a topic without resorting to "my team beat your team, so I'm superior by association."


----------



## riprap (Feb 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yeah, if being a consumate loser is what matters, well,,,, you know.
> 
> The thing is, those who go around saying things like "it doesn't matter who wins or loses, it's the way you play the game" are usually losers (about 99.99999999% of the time).



I care about the players that are actual student athletes, that happen to be good at football. Bama takes chances on more thugs than they need so saban can look so tough and kick them off the team when they mess up. The student athlete gets kicked off the team when one of the thugs does good and stays out of trouble for a little while. You seem to care about the scoreboard more.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> alphachief said:
> 
> 
> > Other than DT I'm just fine with our class. The two 4*'s just picked up will fit in nicely.
> ...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> fify



Cristobal says hi....from Bama.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> I care about the players that are actual student athletes, that happen to be good at football. Bama takes chances on more thugs than they need so saban can look so tough and kick them off the team when they mess up. The student athlete gets kicked off the team when one of the thugs does good and stays out of trouble for a little while. You seem to care about the scoreboard more.



Dang Rip,...you really gettin creative now


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

DSGB said:


> I think you meant consummate loser, which does not apply to me nor my team, so try again. I never said winning doesn't matter. You even quoted my post, so you should know. I said it is not everything. I bet you'd be singing a different tune if it was your son or someone you knew that had to go to make room for someone "better."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, you're making me cry.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> I care about the players that are actual student athletes, that happen to be good at football. Bama takes chances on more thugs than they need so saban can look so tough and kick them off the team when they mess up. The student athlete gets kicked off the team when one of the thugs does good and stays out of trouble for a little while. You seem to care about the scoreboard more.



And you are making me cry as well.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

DSGB said:


> It's nice to see Bama folks can discuss a topic without resorting to "my team beat your team, so I'm superior by association."



Discuss???????

Discuss???????

There's no discussing with some of you.  Anytime someone disagrees with some of you UGA fans you come out with some selfrighteous horse manure and it's the same  over and over and over again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Discuss???????
> 
> Discuss???????
> 
> There's no discussing with some of you.  Anytime someone disagrees with some of you UGA fans you come out with some selfrighteous horse manure and it's the same  over and over and over again.



Yep....

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome 

Fire Richt 

Richt is awesome


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

We just want Richt to have an awesome firing.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We just want Richt to have an awesome firing.



It's not just y'all.  You should have seen the Jimbo hate after the NC State loss.  I didn't want him fired, but I spewed my share of venom.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep....
> 
> Fire Richt
> 
> ...



It's fine and dandy for a UGA fan to call for Richt's head but the second another fan says anything, you would think that someone had personally insulted that UGA fan's family.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It's fine and dandy for a UGA fan to call for Richt's head but the second another fan says anything, you would think that someone had personally insulted that UGA fan's family.



UGA fans are a funny bunch.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> UGA fans are a delusional bunch.


----------



## riprap (Feb 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Discuss???????
> 
> Discuss???????
> 
> There's no discussing with some of you.  Anytime someone disagrees with some of you UGA fans you come out with some selfrighteous horse manure and it's the same  over and over and over again.



Aww, come on. Show us another video of how good saban is or how great everything about bama is. we all love those. Im glad you found that new beating the horse cause nobody does it better than yall. Well maybe changing somebodys quote like thats funny.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Aww, come on. Show us another video of how good saban is or how great everything about bama is. we all love those. Im glad you found that new beating the horse cause nobody does it better than yall. Well maybe changing somebodys quote like thats funny.



No need to dig up another video, just go to the thread that shows the SECCG higlights.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Cristobal says hi....from Bama.



So does Billy Napier....#7


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Im glad you found that new beating the horse cause nobody does it better than yall.



If I had a dime for every time a UGA fan (on this forum) made unsubstantiated allegations about Bama I would have a 50 yardline luxury box at Bryant-Denny stadium


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Aww, come on. Show us another video of how good saban is or how great everything about bama is. we all love those. Im glad you found that new beating the horse cause nobody does it better than yall. Well maybe changing somebodys quote like thats funny.



You know it always amazes me, (and I guess it shouldn't) how every time a BAMA fan post a video of BAMA, the UGA fans are drawn like skeeters to a zapper, they just can't help themselves...its primitive, but then they want to whine and bemoan BAMA and accuse the fans of some alien hubris

ah,...envy is a bitter bite


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> better check your numbers sugar...5 is the number as of yesterday.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, like others have mentioned...BAMA can, UGA can not...and this is



How is this dead horse when you still have 5 over the limit? 

Better yet, how about some Bama fans give us an idea of what the best plan is to get the roster down to the maximum number of 85?


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 21, 2013)

Buck said:


> How is this dead horse when you still have 5 over the limit?
> 
> Better yet, how about some Bama fans give us an idea of what the best plan is to get the roster down to the maximum number of 85?



Grades, injury and 5th year seniors...pretty standard stuff Buck


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Grades, injury and 5th year seniors...pretty standard stuff Buck



Beat me to it. If a 5th year has graduated already and is ready to move on and doesn't see that he will get playing time, why would he stay? Oh yeah, he would stay to get his 4th ring.


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Grades, injury and 5th year seniors...pretty standard stuff Buck



Well I hope it works out to 85 in the end and no one cares about the 4th ring as fairhope states.

Still seems shady predicting the future and signing over the limit.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 21, 2013)

Buck said:


> Well I hope it works out to 85 in the end and no one cares about the 4th ring as fairhope states.
> 
> Still seems shady predicting the future and signing over the limit.



Shade? They don't like shade. Just ask Auburn..


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Shade? They don't like shade. Just ask Auburn..



Updyke joke?


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 21, 2013)

Buck said:


> Well I hope it works out to 85 in the end and no one cares about the 4th ring as fairhope states.
> 
> Still seems shady predicting the future and signing over the limit.



You think BAMA is the only team to "over sign?",...you don't think your precious pups over sign?

If a Coach is not savvy enough to realize the natural attrition rate, or to have some idea of who might not make till the season kicks off...then he's not a smart coach or good manager, all teams do it, some less than others.


----------



## Buck (Feb 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> You think BAMA is the only team to "over sign?",...you don't think your precious pups over sign?
> 
> If a Coach is not savvy enough to realize the natural attrition rate, or to have some idea of who might not make till the season kicks off...then he's not a smart coach or good manager, all teams do it, some less than others.



No, UGA doesn't over sign.  Probably the reason for the 30 year drought...AND the reason we came up 5 yards short last year, come to think of it.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> How is this dead horse when you still have 5 over the limit?
> Better yet, how about some Bama fans give us an idea of what the best plan is to get the roster down to the maximum number of 85?



Bama doesn't have 5 over the limit.  The rule states that your rooster has to be no more than 85 when the season starts.  Bama can have 200 right now if they wanted.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> No, UGA doesn't over sign.  Probably the reason for the 30 year drought...AND the reason we came up 5 yards short last year, come to think of it.



You guys have always got an excuse for "coming up short".

BTW, I'd love to swap insults all day but I have jury duty.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2013)

Bama= cheaters! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Bama doesn't have 5 over the limit.  The rule states that your rooster has to be no more than 85 when the season starts.  Bama can have 200 right now if they wanted.



So the potential exists a student athlete may be without a roster position because a coach misses his
"Natural attrition" calculation and you are fine with that?

And yes, we are aware of the rules.  As the thread title states "Bama has to make some roster cuts"..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 22, 2013)

Winning is the thing in College Football, let's get real.  Saban works the system it's all part of "The Process"...  If it were against the rules that would be one thing; those that are cut can go elsewhere... 

Maybe they can go to... Naw, I'll play nice; you can add that in.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!

15 Banked, 16 Coming Up...


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You guys have always got an excuse for "coming up short".



5 yards short is not an excuse, it's fact that it indeed did happen.  Around 15 players short of a full roster too.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> 5 yards short is not an excuse, it's fact that it indeed did happen.  Around 15 players short of a full roster too.



UGA always comes up short, looks like y'all are attempting to break Auburn's record (53 years).


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> So the potential exists a student athlete may be without a roster position because a coach misses his
> "Natural attrition" calculation and you are fine with that?



Yes, I'm fine with it.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> No, UGA doesn't over sign.  Probably the reason for the 30 year drought...AND the reason we came up 5 yards short last year, come to think of it.



like I said,..."poor manager, poor coach"


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> So the potential exists a student athlete may be without a roster position because a coach misses his
> "Natural attrition" calculation and you are fine with that?
> 
> And yes, we are aware of the rules.  As the thread title states "Bama has to make some roster cuts"..



Like I told brother badger, go back and read the old post for the last 3 years,...the players know the situation before they sign, it's a one year contract...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2013)

......


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2013)

all so let me add that oversigning can be used as a tool(just saying)but,I'm still no fan of it.....


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Fixed it fer ya.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...with Meyer in camp...expect your pristine conference to muddy itself with the heinous practice.



Wrong again!!!  Meyer complained about this while at UF. What makes you think Meyer will oversign like Saban does? He has no track record of that even while at UF. Just becuase he is a relentless recruiter doesn't equal oversigning.

And even if he wanted to, he can't becuase BIG rules say so as you have already been told by another poster but downplayed. And NO, those rules are not changing for the love of winning. If that was the end all, they would have already been changed. I know it makes you feel better to say just wait and see like it will validate winning at all costs but its not happening. 

Yes, this has been beat to death but it doesn't change the fact that Saban will do whatever he has too to get all the recruits he can, and he WILL cut lose/hold off a year, who he needs to if luck (grades, criminals, injuries, etc) doesn't work out for him. Thats when Gray shirts and all the other stuff comes into play. Legal, yes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Like I told brother badger, go back and read the old post for the last 3 years,...the players know the situation before they sign, it's a one year contract...



I'm sure thats what Saban leads with when he has his first discussion with a players Mom/Dad so they have no misconceptions as to how he rolls.


By the way, the BIG has also discussed going to 4 year scoolys and doing away with the one year deal. No matter how you want to down play that, it is another step in the student athletes favor. This is something Saban would NEVER be in favor of, and that, you can be sure. I'm sure publically he would say otherwise. He has a track record of his actions speaking louder than his words. But hey, he just wins so all is good to those that love him.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Yes, I'm fine with it.



Of course you are!!!! Your a Bama fan that doesn't care about what happens to the kids. Its all about winning at all costs so you can beat your chest on message boards.

If you have ever had a child that a coach recruited and then was told "some things have changed" you may feel somewhat different. But, maybe not, I can't speak for you.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 22, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sure thats what Saban leads with when he has his first discussion with a players Mom/Dad so they have no misconceptions as to how he rolls.



whose fault is it if the kids don't know?

did you ever play varsity in HS?...know any kids who got "cut"?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> whose fault is it if the kids don't know?
> 
> did you ever play varsity in HS?...know any kids who got "cut"?



Yes and Yes. Totally different situation though and surely you don't need me to explain why?

Listen, I understand that it is perfectly legal for those to do what Miles and Saban do, but if it were no big deal the BIG would have never even dealt with such a thing much less impimented rules to keep coaches from doing it. The SEC would not have appeased public perception by the rule the implemented just 2 years ago.

If you have no problem with it thats perfectly fine just don't try and convince the masses that there is nothing ethicaly wrong with it. ESPN's poll from a year ago when this was heavily dicussed showed most fans around the country felt it was wrong for caoches to do this. When they broke the poll down further (apparently when done, voters also gave their football team of choice) LSU and Bama fans had the highest approval rating of oversigning. WOW, that was a shocker!!!!!

OK I'm getting off the dead horse.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 22, 2013)

fairhope said:


> No need to dig up another video, just go to the thread that shows the SECCG higlights.



Yep. It's the new roll tide. Will be up til December.


----------



## riprap (Feb 22, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Of course you are!!!! Your a Bama fan that doesn't care about what happens to the kids. Its all about winning at all costs so you can beat your chest on message boards.
> 
> If you have ever had a child that a coach recruited and then was told "some things have changed" you may feel somewhat different. But, maybe not, I can't speak for you.



Thank you!


----------



## riprap (Feb 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> whose fault is it if the kids don't know?
> 
> did you ever play varsity in HS?...know any kids who got "cut"?



Never ever heard of a high school player getting cut from the team. They play JV, freshman or ride the pine.

This one year thing for any school is garbage. If he commits a crime do you what you want with him. If he plays hard and is not as good or doesn't fit your system like you thought he would his scholarship should stand until his four years are over. On the other hand if a player leaves early he should have to pay the university back if he doesn't graduate.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Of course you are!!!! Your a Bama fan that doesn't care about what happens to the kids. Its all about winning at all costs so you can beat your chest on message boards.
> 
> If you have ever had a child that a coach recruited and then was told "some things have changed" you may feel somewhat different. But, maybe not, I can't speak for you.



Well, I look at it like this.  Bama's kicking everyone's butt and everyone wants to knock off the "King of the Mountain".  In doing so, everyone is going to dis Bama any way way they can.  Bama doesn't win because of oversigning because Bama starts every season with 85 scholarship players, just like everyone else.  This has been deat to death and beat to death, some of you have debated this more than the OJ trial.

I really don't think any of you really give a rat's rear end about the kids, y'all just say these things because you are eating Bama's dust and it's all you have to fall on.  You can self-righteousness to someone more gullible, I don't buy it.  Some of your  is really getting old.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

riprap said:


> Never ever heard of a high school player getting cut from the team.


  Never heard of a high schooler getting cut???? I have.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 22, 2013)

Move along!!! Nothing to see here that the "wannabes" and "hasbeens" haven't been crying about for the past few years.  Roll Tide!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes and Yes. Totally different situation though and surely you don't need me to explain why?
> 
> Listen, I understand that it is perfectly legal for those to do what Miles and Saban do, but if it were no big deal the BIG would have never even dealt with such a thing much less impimented rules to keep coaches from doing it. The SEC would not have appeased public perception by the rule the implemented just 2 years ago.
> 
> ...



Cause they are fans from *LOSING* teams!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> If you have ever had a child that a coach recruited and then was told "some things have changed" you may feel somewhat different. But, maybe not, I can't speak for you.



I see David conveniently failed to address this portion.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2013)

Roll Tide... National Champions. AGAIN



Keep on hatin..


----------



## Buck (Feb 22, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I really don't think any of you really give a rat's rear end about the kids



That's where you're wrong, Brother.  I want the dawgs to win a championship more than anything but if they have to take an unethical advantage to get there , then...no thanks!


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> That's where you're wrong, Brother.  I want the dawgs to win a championship more than anything but if they have to take an unethical advantage to get there , then...no thanks!



well said!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> That's where you're wrong, Brother.  I want the dawgs to win a championship more than anything but if they have to take an unethical advantage to get there , then...no thanks!



I agree...this kid would have been cut by Saban

“Kolton is currently not working out with the team which is the same as has been the case since his NCAA eligiblity has been in question,” team spokesman Claude Felton said via email this morning. “But his status is the same as last fall. He’s still on scholarship and work (is) still being done to restore his eligibility as has been the case the last 2-3 years.”

Houston has remained ineligible for testing positive for a performance enhancing substance banned by the NCAA. Georgia has said that Houston was unknowingly given a substance banned by the NCAA–the anabolic steroid Norandrolone–after sustaining a shoulder injury playing for Buford High School.

Houston, who first tested positive in April, 2010 after enrolling for the spring semester, practiced with the team last fall while trying to reach an appropriate threshold that would restore his eligibility, but was away from practice at times as well.

“It’s been tough on him to go this long and not get a chance to play,” Georgia coach Mark Richt said in December. “We’re in a situation where whether he plays or doesn’t play he’s part of our 85 (scholarship) number. We can’t medically give him a DQ on this thing. He’s either going to make it or he’s not but in the meantime he counts in the 85. If he ever gets to the point where he reaches whatever threshold they’re looking for and he still wants to play then we want him to play. It will be up to him.”


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 22, 2013)

Only God can judge Saban!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Feb 22, 2013)

Buck said:


> That's where you're wrong, Brother.  I want the dawgs to win a championship more than anything but if they have to take an unethical advantage to get there , then...no thanks!



Calling "bovine droppings" there!!! I rode that MARTA train with UGA fans after the SEC Championship Game....ya'll woulda sacrificed that new UGA dawg at mid-field for that win!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 23, 2013)

Buck said:


> I see David conveniently failed to address this portion.



OK, I'll bite.  I teach my kids that it's a dog eat dog world.  You can teach your kid that they are ENTITLED, it's the liberal way.  I have tried to teach my kids that you have to EARN your way through life, the entitlement mentality is what is killing this country.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 23, 2013)

Buck said:


> That's where you're wrong, Brother.  I want the dawgs to win a championship more than anything but if they have to take an unethical advantage to get there , then...no thanks!



Unethical, who died and made you judge over the football world, who appointed you to decide what is and is not ethical?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 23, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Only God can judge Saban!



Well, you say that and then you and your fellow puppies turn right around and do what?????  Judge Saban.

Man, y'all are holier than Notre Dame, aren't y'all.

I heard the Catholics are looking for a new pope, you might as well throw Richt's name in the hat.  Some of you remind me of these Obama worshippers.


----------



## Buck (Feb 23, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> OK, I'll bite.  I teach my kids that it's a dog eat dog world.  You can teach your kid that they are ENTITLED, it's the liberal way.  I have tried to teach my kids that you have to EARN your way through life, the entitlement mentality is what is killing this country.



That's great, but what if it was your son and he was fighting back hard from injury and the great one decided he needed your sons spot for someone else? 



Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Unethical, who died and made you judge over the football world, who appointed you to decide what is and is not ethical?



Let's say Saban and company missed on their recruiting evaluation and your son was deemed expendable and "processed", EVEN though he was clearly promised a scholly with the mighty Tide.  I'd go to bat for you on here when you start your rant about how the Tide system is flawed and guilty of poor ethics...I really would David.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, you say that and then you and your fellow puppies turn right around and do what?????  Judge Saban.
> 
> Man, y'all are holier than Notre Dame, aren't y'all.
> 
> I heard the Catholics are looking for a new pope, you might as well throw Richt's name in the hat.  Some of you remind me of these Obama worshippers.



MR isn't catholic..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

lawd, make it stop.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, make it stop.......



Things are screwed up around here! During football season it's all nice and lovely around here. We all share our candy and get along so well. Tell each other how much we love one another and wish each other good luck on upcoming games. Soon as football season ends...







BOOOOOOOOOOOOM! The games begin! 

But I like it!  Boom on, brothers! Boom on!


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 23, 2013)

Question for you guys, mostly dawgs, who have a problem with Saban and cutting players. What would you expect CMR to do if he had a player on scholly that just was not performing, was a cancer  because of drug use, bad attitude, academic issues, medical issues, or something else? I expect a head coach to get rid of the kid and replace him with someone who will be a positive influence on the on the team or a medical redshirt if the medical staff has advised. In order to maintain 85 spots you have to be smart about your recruiting. No one on here knows what is going on in the UGA program or the SEC/National Champions camp.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 23, 2013)

nickel back said:


> I agree...this kid would have been cut by Saban
> 
> “Kolton is currently not working out with the team which is the same as has been the case since his NCAA eligiblity has been in question,” team spokesman Claude Felton said via email this morning. “But his status is the same as last fall. He’s still on scholarship and work (is) still being done to restore his eligibility as has been the case the last 2-3 years.”
> 
> ...




Really?...you should read up on Carson Tinker...


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 23, 2013)

Saban gives schollys to non-scholarship guys who prove themselves to be good for the team, whether they start, or have a limited role or not.
But I would not expect you guys to pick up on that.

It really is kinda pathetic that the "mighty Ga. bulldawgs" fan's (some not all) resort to this petty argument as if to say "we would beat BAMA if..." 
Just go out and do it, then bark all you want.


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Saban gives schollys to non-scholarship guys who prove themselves to be good for the team, whether they start, or have a limited role or not.
> But I would not expect you guys to pick up on that.
> 
> It really is kinda pathetic that the "mighty Ga. bulldawgs" fan's (some not all) resort to this petty argument as if to say "we would beat BAMA if..."
> Just go out and do it, then bark all you want.



We can't beat Bama as long as they have LSU's Coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, make it stop.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Saban gives schollys to non-scholarship guys who prove themselves to be good for the team, whether they start, or have a limited role or not.
> But I would not expect you guys to pick up on that.
> 
> It really is kinda pathetic that the "mighty Ga. bulldawgs" fan's (some not all) resort to this petty argument as if to say "we would beat BAMA if..."
> Just go out and do it, then bark all you want.



Oh yeah and beat Carolina too. They own the dogs as well....


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Oh yeah and beat Carolina too. They own the dogs as well....



Shutup or I'll see to it you get banned this time......No No:


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 24, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Oh yeah and beat Carolina too. They own the dogs as well....



We can't beat them either as long as they have Florida's coach.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 25, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> We can't beat Bama as long as they have LSU's Coach.





flowingwell said:


> We can't beat them either as long as they have Florida's coach.



Maybe the Dogs should hire someone elses coach. The one they got from FSU keeps coming up short, but he is a great guy who has a mean high dive.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Cause they are fans from *LOSING* teams!!!!!!!



OK


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 25, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, I look at it like this.  Bama's kicking everyone's butt and everyone wants to knock off the "King of the Mountain".  In doing so, everyone is going to dis Bama any way way they can.  Bama doesn't win because of oversigning because Bama starts every season with 85 scholarship players, just like everyone else.  This has been deat to death and beat to death, some of you have debated this more than the OJ trial.
> 
> I really don't think any of you really give a rat's rear end about the kids, y'all just say these things because you are eating Bama's dust and it's all you have to fall on.  You can self-righteousness to someone more gullible, I don't buy it.  Some of your  is really getting old.



Yea becuase before Saban got to Bama, when they SUCKED for as long as I can remember, everybody in the country thought oversigning was ok. Nice strawman!!!

And as far as crying, what are you talking about? I responded to a thread someone else started about the FACT that Saban has again, found himself at the top with more players than anyone else. I just gave some personal feelings about it as well as some facts about why others don't do it. If its getting old to you than I suggest you stay in other threads were maybe big boy pants are not needed? Just sayin!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 25, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Maybe the Dogs should hire someone elses coach. The one they got from FSU keeps coming up short, but he is a great guy who has a mean high dive.



Maybe we should. I wonder if we can get Sumlin from Tex AM?  I hear he can make even the best teams look silly.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 26, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea becuase before Saban got to Bama, when they SUCKED for as long as I can remember, everybody in the country thought oversigning was ok. Nice strawman!!!
> 
> And as far as crying, what are you talking about? I responded to a thread someone else started about the FACT that Saban has again, found himself at the top with more players than anyone else. I just gave some personal feelings about it as well as some facts about why others don't do it. If its getting old to you than I suggest you stay in other threads were maybe big boy pants are not needed? Just sayin!!!



Big boy pants??????  You're the one whinning.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 26, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Big boy pants??????  You're the one whinning.



I stand by my previous reply!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2013)

Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 27, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I stand by my previous reply!!!



OK, yippie-ki-yea,,, I stand by mine.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 27, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> OK, yippie-ki-yea,,, I stand by mine.



You take this stuff way too serious dude!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 27, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> You take this stuff way too serious dude!!!



Some things I do and some things I don't.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 27, 2013)

*Processed*

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/02/four_alabama_players_suspended.html

http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/02/alabama_wr_marvin_shinn_likely.html

Only four more to go!


----------



## riprap (Feb 27, 2013)

DSGB said:


> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/02/four_alabama_players_suspended.html
> 
> http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2013/02/alabama_wr_marvin_shinn_likely.html
> 
> Only four more to go!



Boy it's a shame these boys fell on hard times all of a sudden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> Boy it's a shame these boys fell on hard times all of a sudden.



and we haven't even got into the medical hardships yet.
Gonna be a good year, tater!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 28, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Some things I do and some things I don't.



Fair enough!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 28, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> and we haven't even got into the medical hardships yet.
> Gonna be a good year, tater!





Thats a fan that knows his coach well!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 28, 2013)

Just saw the new revised numbers. Bama has "processed 41 more players the last 5 years than OSU. This includes 2012.

Thats equivalent to 2 FULL recruiting classes in five years. How that can be downplayed when it comes to QUALITY depth makes me scratch my head.

Next year it will get worse as Meyer will only be able to sign about 16 kids. If Saban signs his usuall 25-30, that will be abother 10-12 kids additioanl he gets to "process". AMAZING.

Well, I guess thats the way its gonna be until changes are made.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 28, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Only God can judge Saban!


Or permit the dogs to win a title.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 28, 2013)

http://bamahammer.com/2013/02/28/al...-roster-cuts-are-part-of-nick-sabans-process/



> As we noted in this space yesterday, Nick Saban preaches achievement and merit in a nation obsessed with a twisted idea that fairness has to mean equality of results. He also preaches that if given the opportunity – and playing football at Alabama is an opportunity many covet but few will have – a player must make the most of it; in the classroom, on the field and every weekend under the cover of darkness on a Saturday night.
> 
> Those who can’t do as expected are in danger of losing that opportunity. Such is life; there is no guarantee of success, and though we can try to force human nature to change through regulation and intervention by whatever regulatory body we choose, we all ultimately stand or fall on our own merits.
> If an 18-year old young man hasn’t grasped that by the time he begins considering where to play college football, he’s on a collision course with that particular life lesson. Nick Saban’s program is teaching it every year, in full view of the public. *The crocodile tears coming from those that want a scholarship to be a free handout with no strings attached should stick to their tenured gigs, and let the achievers rise or fall on their own efforts*.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 28, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Maybe we should. I wonder if we can get Sumlin from Tex AM?  I hear he can make even the best teams look silly.



Sumlin would never make that move. It would be a demotion.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> http://bamahammer.com/2013/02/28/al...-roster-cuts-are-part-of-nick-sabans-process/



In other words saban really doesnt care about these kids getting an education. Its about winning football games. If the athletic dept went with his philosophy he would have been fired after one season.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> In other words saban really doesnt care about these kids getting an education. Its about winning football games. If the athletic dept went with his philosophy he would have been fired after one season.



You obviously didn't read the article; you might want to remove those "I hate everything about Bama" blinders.


http://www.rolltide.com/ot/cass.html
http://www.rolltide.com/facilities/bryant-hall.html


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You obviously didn't read the article; you might want to remove those "I hate everything about Bama" blinders.
> 
> 
> http://www.rolltide.com/ot/cass.html
> http://www.rolltide.com/facilities/bryant-hall.html



I read what you put up there. Those sites will ruin your computer.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You obviously didn't read the article; you might want to remove those "I hate everything about Bama" blinders.
> 
> 
> http://www.rolltide.com/ot/cass.html
> http://www.rolltide.com/facilities/bryant-hall.html



OK I took a chance. What do these two articles have to do with Saban or football or oversigning? It's just for student athletes in general. They have a pretty building. Other than football and basketball I'm sure all the other sports really do have student/athletes.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> OK I took a chance. What do these two articles have to do with Saban or football or oversigning? It's just for student athletes in general. They have a pretty building. Other than football and basketball I'm sure all the other sports really do have student/athletes.



Responding to your statement:


> In other words saban really doesnt care about these kids getting an education.



,,,,,which has nothing to do with oversigning.


----------



## riprap (Feb 28, 2013)

Do yall think saban is the only coach that preaches disciplime and hard work. Do yall  think that saban is so much smarter than everyone else that he oversigns and other coaches don't understand. If this is such a grand concept why aren't more doing it.


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> Do yall think saban is the only coach that preaches disciplime and hard work. Do yall  think that saban is so much smarter than everyone else that he oversigns and other coaches don't understand. If this is such a grand concept why aren't more doing it.



Many coaches preach it, but only a few demand it. You cannot preach it and not follow through with consequences. If you do the cancer spreads. 
I hope this clears up this matter that troubles you so badly.

Roll Tide


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just wanted to tell you guys that I have enjoyed this thread so far.   There has been some quality work on both sides! Keep up the good work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 28, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys that I have enjoyed this thread so far.   There has been some quality work on both sides! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Feb 28, 2013)

You should be thanking me KJ!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 1, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Many coaches preach it, but only a few demand it. You cannot preach it and not follow through with consequences. If you do the cancer spreads.
> I hope this clears up this matter that troubles you so badly.
> 
> Roll Tide



Another strawman? Not sure how this reply answers his question about why Saban oversigns so blatenly and others don't. I think his point was, in the sec 75% of the coaches don't do it although they certianly could and then other conferences CAN'T do it. See BIG. 

Meyer is the coach of my favorite team so I have to live with it. I'm against oversigning becuase of what I have posted and becuase of personal feelings I will not share here.

Even if Meyer would recruit as Saban does, BIG rules will not allow it. THATS A FACT Meyer has to live with. Based on his days at UF, I believe he would not as he didn't do it there and made that public even saying negative things about coaches doing it in the sec although he never said Saban publicly.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 1, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Another strawman? Not sure how this reply answers his question about why Saban oversigns so blatenly and others don't. I think his point was, in the sec 75% of the coaches don't do it although they certianly could and then other conferences CAN'T do it. See BIG.
> 
> Meyer is the coach of my favorite team so I have to live with it. I'm against oversigning becuase of what I have posted and becuase of personal feelings I will not share here.
> 
> Even if Meyer would recruit as Saban does, BIG rules will not allow it. THATS A FACT Meyer has to live with. Based on his days at UF, I believe he would not as he didn't do it there and made that public even saying negative things about coaches doing it in the sec although he never said Saban publicly.



Dang, you guys *STILL* beatin this dead decaying horse...we all know why,...'cause you can't beat Saban
Truth hurts, it's all legal, and don't cry to me about these "kids", this is big boy time and you all know it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Dang, you guys *STILL* beatin this dead decaying horse...we all know why,...'cause you can't beat Saban
> Truth hurts, it's all legal, and don't cry to me about these "kids", this is big boy time and you all know it.



Good grief, another strawman!!!

The issue is some conferences cant do it even if they wanted. Thats the issue being discussed. Recruiting should be the same for everyone whatever it is. The ethical part is another issue in itself. 

Yes it is  If you don't like joining in, go to where the horses are still alive!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 1, 2013)

Instead of another strawman reply, how about someone respond to post #136, which for some strange reason, is the only post of mine not quoted so far?

Is that fair across the board in college football?

Thats my issue as far as this thread is concerned. My other issues were made clear along time ago, which I have not debated in forever, becuase its no use with any fan of LSU or Bama for obvious reasons.

 Thats for the Bama fans that want to keep reminding nonbama fans what we are doing. Here is some more just for good measure!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 1, 2013)

you





Madsnooker said:


> Just saw the new revised numbers. Bama has "processed 41 more players the last 5 years than OSU. This includes 2012.
> 
> Thats equivalent to 2 FULL recruiting classes in five years. How that can be downplayed when it comes to QUALITY depth makes me scratch my head.
> 
> ...



your presupposition is balderdash...

not my problem if your conference chooses a different approach, how many teams in your conference? how many conference games? conference championship?....do all conferences do as the B1G?
they all operate under the umbrella of the NCAA rules committee,...and last I checked Saban and BAMA are with in the rules....don't hand me any mamby pamby "ethical" issue...
There now are you happy


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 1, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Good grief, another strawman!!!
> 
> The issue is some conferences cant do it even if they wanted. Thats the issue being discussed. Recruiting should be the same for everyone whatever it is. The ethical part is another issue in itself.
> 
> Yes it is  If you don't like joining in, go to where the horses are still alive!!!



hey I just join in here to add a little levity


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 1, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Another strawman? Not sure how this reply answers his question about why Saban oversigns so blatenly and others don't. I think his point was, in the sec 75% of the coaches don't do it although they certianly could and then other conferences CAN'T do it. See BIG.
> 
> Meyer is the coach of my favorite team so I have to live with it. I'm against oversigning becuase of what I have posted and becbuase of personal feelings I will not share here.
> 
> Even if Meyer would recruit as Saban does, BIG rules will not allow it. THATS A FACT Meyer has to live with. Based on his days at UF, I believe he would not as he didn't do it there and made that public even saying negative things about coaches doing it in the sec although he never said Saban publicly.




There were many reasons why GT left the SEC way back when. You are welcome to research and form an opinion about it. Oversigning was one of those reasons.  Looking at the game today it has become nothing more than a farm league for the NFL.  I am not wanting to get into a GT vs UGA issue in this thread but will use them as an example merely because I know more about them than any other SEC team.  In 2010 or 2011 ( I can't remember) 74% of their football players didn't qualify for the minimum standards to get into UGA.  In the same study they found GT had 14% of players that didn't qualify for the school.  These kids are exceptions that everybody allows.

All teams cheat and do what they decide up to the point they decide.  Don't get mad at Alabama because you aren't willing to go as far as they do.  You will be beating your head into a wall.  They have not broken any rules that I know of and the NCAA has shown it is inept and doesnt care.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you
> 
> your presupposition is balderdash...
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm happy now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> they all operate under the umbrella of the NCAA rules committee,...and last I checked Saban and BAMA are with in the rules....don't hand me any mamby pamby "ethical" issue...
> There now are you happy



Question? Since its ok in the sec and its an extremely valuable tool (the reason Saban does it and everyone knows it), why doesn't the other teams in the sec do it?

There has to be a good reason since the mamby pamby ethical reason is not a good one in your view?


----------



## riprap (Mar 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Question? Since its ok in the sec and its an extremely valuable tool (the reason Saban does it and everyone knows it), why doesn't the other teams in the sec do it?
> 
> There has to be a good reason since the mamby pamby ethical reason is not a good one in your view?



The bottom line is on to 15 or 16 or...

I have seen on several occations where some have said these are just kids and need a second chance when they get in trouble. When it comes to not living up to expectations they are 18 try old big boys and should be kicked off the team.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> The bottom line is on to 15 or 16 or...
> 
> I have seen on several occations where some have said these are just kids and need a second chance when they get in trouble. When it comes to not living up to expectations they are 18 try old big boys and should be kicked off the team.



you haven't heard that from me, but to your point, there is a big difference in making a mistake, which can be corrected,  and underperforming which may or may not be reconcilable.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 2, 2013)

Good lord!


----------

